# taxidermy va?



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

if youre willing to drive to Newport News I know a guy there who did my tail mount for me. I was checking out his shop and I was very very impressed with his work. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

my cousins hunt club killed about 8 nice bucks this year in middlesex and they drove them down to a guy in north caroline who does a real good job


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

not sure if the NC guys will do it, we were told that you guys have CWD now and anything from VA has to be skinned off the head (NC law)


----------

